# What would you name your band?



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Simple question, really. If you had band of your own, what would you be called?

Originally me and my friends were all part of the (imaginary) band Papasmurf and the Gringos. Later on we became T-Dawg and the Lemon Zest. These days we are The Overwrought Metaphors.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The Poo Brothers.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Time For a Shave


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tutli and the Tutlingtons? I dunno. 'Bob' needs to be in there somewhere. And LMAO at poo brothers :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Tutli and the Tutlingtons? I dunno. 'Bob' needs to be in there somewhere. And LMAO at poo brothers :lol


"The bobbed Tutlies" :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> "The bobbed Tutlies" :b


I like it


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Probably "The Flops" or "One Hit Wonders" if I was even that lucky.:b


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

removed.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Some guys in my year decided on Nick Griffin & The BNP but that didn't go down too well.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Tutli and the Tutlingtons? I dunno. 'Bob' needs to be in there somewhere. And LMAO at poo brothers :lol


Hmmm... how about "Queen Tut and the Bumblin' Bobs"?

A friend of mine wants to name his band "Antelope Rapture". He is not good at this game.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Social Rejects


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

"The Arlington, VA Emergency Response Team presents: The Arlington, VA Emergency Response Team Players"

A.K.A. TAVERTP:TAVERTP


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Noise Pollution? ha ha


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Place my pet rock collection on stage, and announce that this is my rock band.:b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Epistaxis


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> "The Arlington, VA Emergency Response Team presents: The Arlington, VA Emergency Response Team Players"
> 
> A.K.A. TAVERTP:TAVERTP


^TAVERTP:TAVERTP sounds like quite an experience.

Another housemate of mine would name her group "Thing of Flame", and noted that it would be an understated pop act instead of the bleak metal such a moniker might suggest.

Bonus points from here on out for specifying what sort of music your imaginary band would play.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

lesbian subplot


----------



## The2ndEarl (Jun 3, 2010)

The Unsteady's


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

The Gay Cats


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

lol i thought of this b4 but cant rember but anwho the first thing that came to my mind was "the penguins" hahha silly right?..well the name would be something along those lines of the playhouse disney or nickjr anything kiddy lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I always thought "Bolus" would make a great band name. (That is, if it isn't already taken.)


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Meandering Mind and the Recluse (MMR)

or 

Tree Fart, lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ignacio and the Grain-Fed Burnouts

Apple Butter


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

_Nurse with Wound_, if it wasn't taken.

Otherwise, _Space Eater._


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

God vs. The Repeat Offenders


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

My first shooting instructor had the worlds most awesome curly-tipped moustache. His name was Marchant. Since that day I have vowed to someday start a blues band called "Marchant's Moustache"


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The One Strokers


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Death in Music

Wait, I already did. Nevermind. lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Hmmm... how about "Queen Tut and the Bumblin' Bobs"?


 Now I have to get a band together just so I can use this name.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> _Nurse with Wound_, if it wasn't taken.
> 
> Otherwise, _Space Eater._


Oh man, Space Eater is brilliant.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Karate Bump


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

The Deadly Deluded.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Tone Deaf Airheads


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Plexonic Sound


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

fingertips said:


> lesbian subplot


ha.

The Incompetent Fools. (okay, i stole this one from kurt cobain)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Night Sleeper


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Slim Shady said:


> Tone Deaf Airheads


:lol


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll go with my cat's nick name- Poo Breath Killa's (PBK)


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

As per Jon Stewart's orders my band has to be named The Lesbian Bondage Fiasco. Or maybe I'll go with Puking Kittens.


----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

Band name: Why Naught?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Negative Epiphany


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

rweezer36 said:


> Kitty Cat Christmas


I would totally listen to that band.

The Second Anthem


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Two Left Nuts


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

:evilSlap, Glam & Sparkle


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Torpedo

or 

Dead Eye

or 

Hamster Skins


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Morningwood, and our motto, or signature phrase would be "we play hard".


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

The Delusionals.

Though Time For A Shave is good enough to steal.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

The Demented Coat Hangers, or Happi Fungi.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I found a website with a bunch of funny band names. As far as I know most of these are real.

http://www.courtneysmusicsite.net/funnybandnames.html


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hiding Behind Our Instruments


----------



## ethelonia (Feb 1, 2011)

Fine Stereo or Psychologically Sick


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Lucky Come On.



Because when I'm walking my dog I find myself saying it a lot.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Weezy and the Chain Smokers


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

bunnies on fire


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dinosaur Sr.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Bucket of Change


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

John Denver's Co Pilot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think _"Retrofunktion"_ would be pretty good


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

2stoned 2b normal ....


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

anymouse said:


> kitty hound
> (or an uncensored variation)
> (seen scrawled on matty luv's chest onstage r.i.p.)


:yay I knew it would have something to do with kitty!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Driveshaft


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Nasal Slayer

Alone Shutup

Butt-ugly Fruit

Acceptable Glue

I couldn't come up with one so I just used http://www.bandnamemaker.com/ and these were some of the generated results


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

TiaB: TiaB is a Band

Just because I like recursive acronyms.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Vulgar Display Of Power.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

udontknowme said:


> Nasal Slayer
> 
> Alone Shutup
> 
> ...


cheater :b

Oculus Dexter

Oculus Sinister

(I'm nearsighted :b)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> cheater :b
> 
> Oculus Dexter
> 
> ...


They're terrible names. maybe you'd be better as a tea-lady or a groupie? Or.... Ah i'll create more sexist positions in a moment.
(steady on.... its not as fun as it sounds)

My band would be called "Dub and the funky bunch"

Kiirby, Dontworrybehappy, Hello22, Brokenstars and Seamus the leprechaun, would all do the vocals.

Leonardess and strawberryjulius would both be banned from all concerts.

Ya cant have numpty-headed muppets like that in the crowd.

And Jonesy and lucy wouldnt get in either. But that goes withoot sayin. They're banned globally after that "hide the salami" session in the park.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> They're terrible names. maybe you'd be better as a tea-lady or a groupie? Or.... Ah i'll create more sexist positions in a moment.
> (steady on.... its not as fun as it sounds)
> 
> My band would be called "Dub and the funky bunch"
> ...


:lol I'll forgive the sexism since ya let me do the vocals, that would be punishment enough :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :lol I'll forgive the sexism since ya let me do the vocals, that would be punishment enough :b


whats wrong with sexism? Stop talkin and put on some lippy and a wee skirt.

Gawwd, women


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> whats wrong with sexism? Stop talkin and put on some lippy and a wee skirt.
> 
> Gawwd, women


:wife


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :wife


Good effort but that lippy is the wrong colour.

And would it kill ya to wash those dishes?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Good effort but that lippy is the wrong colour.
> 
> And would it kill ya to wash those dishes?


I don't know, it might. :b I might cut myself or fall in the sink and drown!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Carlos Caldera and the Geothermal Vents


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome thread! 

I wanted to name my band 'Bloodfeud'. I would make large contributions to lyrics based on ancient English/Norse history and the laws surrounding a society where warriors reigned supreme. Anyone who is non anxious enough to start a band feel free to use the name :lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Adaption Cracker

That's the name of my Rock Band band.


----------

